# Missing thread



## Andres (Apr 5, 2010)

What happened to the thread from earlier today about children remaining in worship vs children's church? It originated with a link to a post from Dr. Clark. This morning I asked a question in the thread and then left to go do some stuff. When I got back on here this afternoon, I can't find it. Am I just missing something? Even when I look in my own history of all my posts, the question I asked is missing from there. Thanks for the help and I apologize in advance if I am missing something obvious.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 5, 2010)

No, you won't be able to find it: it's been removed because it went so far downhill. 

While we're speaking about that thread, let me take this opportunity to remind everyone on the Board of some wise words from Matthew Henry:


> Note, No little thing should occasion demurs and differences between true friends. When we are tempted to be hot in resenting affronts, high in demanding our rights, or hard in denying a kindness, we should answer the temptation with this question: “What is that between me and my friend?”



I think most of us who post frequently could do a better job of being hard to offend, slow to give offence, and quick to forgive offences received. In posting we should remember to be charitable in how we read others, and what we think of them or their motives, refrain from posting when we're irritable or out of sorts, and try to make sure that what we say is clear and kind.


----------



## Andres (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Ruben. When I last saw the thread it had not yet fallen downhill. I now understand the reason for removing it. Thanks for the explanation.


----------

